
Recipe – an integration test data declaration framework - kormide
https://github.com/kormide/recipe
======
kormide
I began this project at work. It made writing and maintaining our tests so
much easier, and it supported our need for setting up data in different
languages in a consistent way, so I open-sourced it.

Just wanted to get this project out there in case you find it useful.
Currently there's only support for Java and TypeScript, but I'll be adding
more languages in response to demand. Any feedback is appreciated.

